
Open-sourcing Submitit, a tool for Slum cluster computation - moneil971
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/open-sourcing-submitit-a-lightweight-tool-for-slurm-cluster-computation/
======
moneil971
Submitit is a lightweight tool for submitting Python functions for computation
within a Slurm cluster. It has simplified the task of scheduling an experiment
on the cluster and collecting the results, logs, etc.

